# Mecha Centre - for everything HTC Thunderbolt



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey all,

So I've been working on a site (which went live earlier today) to serve as a repository for ROMs, kernels, recoveries, things like that, and even news- Mecha Centre.

I've noticed that the Thunderbolt community is dying a bit, not only because of the age of the Thunderbolt, but because of the whole RIL Ice Cream Sandwich fiasco which suggests that Thunderbolt development is dead without HTC's releasing updates.

I've created this site to help revive/keep the community of devs and users alive, as well as to make it easier to locate ROMs and other files one may need for their Thunderbolt.

We're still working on the site, but we already have some live links and news, and I encourage everyone to check it out! We try to keep ROM files so as to avert the dreaded 404 dead link, and our goal is to update often and keep up with the developers and their ROM releases.

You can find out more about this project at MechaCentre.tk and contact us with any questions, comments, suggestions, etc. via [email protected]

Thanks guys! Long live Thunderbolt!


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

looks good.... really like it....

you should link to the thunderbolt all in one tool.....

your vicious rom is out of date...http://droidvicious.com/showthread.php?13-*UPDATE-2-6-12*-ROM-V5-5R2-TeamVicious-Miui-Ice-Cream-Sandwich

i downloaded it just now from them... either you can register and download or i can upload it for you somewhere? your choice


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome! I've been looking for a working link to CM7.1 all day (other than thundershed or other Dev version) the site looks great!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

*


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I had to search my backup hard drive for a CM7 zip, I couldn't find the vanilla version anywhere online either.

EDIT: Mecha/Thunderbolt isn't in that wiki afaik. That's where it *should* be though.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

are you referring to my post? thats where i downloaded mine from. Just flashed to it about a month ago


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, I don't see the Thunderbolt or Mecha in that list...


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

*MISTAKE


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it the right link? It links to a page of CyanogenMod downloads ranging from the Galaxy Nexus to the Viewsonic Tablet, I Ctrl+f'd for Thunderbolt, HTCThunderbolt, Mecha, and I physically looked, I'm not seeing it.

Can anyone else see it? I'd like the link if it's there...


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

hmmm my mistake.... i wasnt looking correctly


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

That's alright, I don't know why they'd call the page HTC_Thunderbolt lol


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah me either... hahah they say download the most recent ROM from there and sure enough its not... Well my bad for the wrong direction! BTW the site keeps looking better every time i see it. Very impressed


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

If you're looking for the bolt on the CM website, you won't find it. It was never officially supported.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah it was never official, not sure why... But I know sometimes like I think I recall the Thunderbolt CM7 link being in CyanogenMod forums, as opposed to their "Devices" list.

And thanks again, I'm almost constantly tweaking it, I'm looking through my computer for Zips I can upload, I'm running out of Dropbox space pretty fast haha.


----------



## ryclegman (Jun 1, 2012)

haha i would imagine... I have a BOX account with 50 gigs if you will need it at all... just let me know... i rarely use it


----------



## Obaterista93 (Jul 25, 2011)

It was never official because we didn't have an official RIL. It was hand written by Slayher, therefore they couldn't officially support it. As for the most up to date CM7, I'd say Sfk's, or Shed's. You could look up Slayher's because I'm pretty sure it's still up on Rootz or XDA, or Protekk's which updated it to 7.2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, and the offer.

I will consider it, though for the time being, I've applied to Google AdSense, and I plan on expanding DropBox, I also may just use Google Drive since I start out with 5GB instead of 2GB.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for your time developing this website!


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

My pleasure, I'm actually enjoying it!


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

By the way, is this something an admin or mod should/would pin?


----------



## havy15 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks man really looking forward to going on there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

If any Admins or Mods should happen by, can you please pin this post?! It just went to Page 2!

Thanks!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like what I've seen so far of the site, thanks to jimmyco and any others involved in making it. It'd be nice to see some long dead links resurrected. hopefully, the community will pull together and help provide links for past developments to jimmyco so that the library of thunderbolt content at the site can be expanded.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Amen and thank you, the site's had over 100 unique visitors since launch just a couple days ago, but no one has taken advantage of the Google Group or the site's email account to offer or suggest ROMs.

I will say that most people seem to be using CyanogenMod, it and its variant, the new JellyBlur, are the most downloaded files, not just ROMs, but files on Mecha Centre.

As of now the site's all me, but I'm certainly for crediting contributors, developers and anyone else who helps advance the site.

Were there any ROMs you had in mind that are no longer available? I had downloaded a lot of ROMs I never really used in the past year or so, many for the Droid X, but I may have what you're looking for if I know what to look for.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I want to also say that it will be interesting to see where the Thunderbolt stands in the next few quarters, given it has just gotten a lot harder for a lot of us to upgrade, I would think we should expect to see people staying with their Thunderbolts longer than in the past. I can say that I had the Palm Pixi Plus for about 4 months, the Droid X for about 8 months, the Droid Incredible for about 3 months, but now I really cannot express that freedom to hop between devices in such a short period of time, much less at all, essentially. I've had the Thunderbolt for 13 months, longer than I've had any one smartphone funny enough, but the point is I plan to have it for a while more.


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Yeah it was never official, not sure why... But I know sometimes like I think I recall the Thunderbolt CM7 link being in CyanogenMod forums, as opposed to their "Devices" list.
> 
> And thanks again, I'm almost constantly tweaking it, I'm looking through my computer for Zips I can upload, I'm running out of Dropbox space pretty fast haha.


I remember something like that also.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Amen and thank you, the site's had over 100 unique visitors since launch just a couple days ago, but no one has taken advantage of the Google Group or the site's email account to offer or suggest ROMs.
> 
> I will say that most people seem to be using CyanogenMod, it and its variant, the new JellyBlur, are the most downloaded files, not just ROMs, but files on Mecha Centre.
> 
> ...


Well, I notice that liquid gingerbread 3.2, bamf forever 1.11, protekk's CM7, OMFGB, and skyraider 1.3 are absent from the list so far. Skyraider 1.3 and bamf forever 1.11 are readily available at teambamf.net, and I believe the link to liquid GB 3.2 is still good at liquid's site (was a few weeks ago at least when last I checked). I have links to the others I mentioned I can send you later today. Personally, I'm looking for some of droidth3ory's old roms, I have a few I've been fortunate enough to obtain from others, but he made a boatload of Tbolt roms and they were rock solid.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

The MIUI ICS for the Bolt isn't ICS, but rather GB with ICS frameworks. Might want to change that ROM list.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sent you a couple links jimmyco, will be sending more as well. The project of building the site is of benefit to thunderbolt users old and new. It'd be great if you could post about roms you are searching for, I have a large collection of roms on my computer and am willing to help.

*Thunderbolt 4G*


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well regarding MIUI ICS, Droid Vicious calls it ICS, I know it's not fully ICS, but under Android Version it is 4.x.x, I mean the only thing that is GB is the RIL, at least I thought. Nevertheless, you have a valid point, I'll make a separate section for Gingerbread/ICS Hybrid ROMs.

The two links you sent are up and running on Mecha Centre, for anyone who wants to offer ROMs or suggest/request a ROM, [email protected] is the best way to let me know. As opposed to RootzWiki, it goes right to my primary email, and I can act on it pretty much immediately.

RootzWiki is acceptable though, I'm just saying the email method is probably more efficient.

Regarding the absence of common and readily-available ROMs, I would appreciate assistance in identifying ROMs that people actually use and ROMs that are just out there on the internet. I know Liquid has like 10 ROMs, all a little different, aside from the ICS ROM, and I know not many people would ever give them a second glance.

What Mecha Centre really has going right now is it is the only working link for Vanilla CM7.1, funny enough though, it's the second most popular ROM downloaded from the site- JellyBlur ICS CM7.2 has that honor, I guess because it looks cool and is based on a newer version of CM7, not that it makes much difference.


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Just mentioning it because the version line means nothing. It can be edited by changing the build.prop. I could make it version 42.0.9 if I felt like it.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I did not know that, that's pretty funny. Thanks again for the tip, it hadn't occurred to me that Vicious could have just edited it from 3 to 4.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah he should of called it a side order of ics. 
I might have a few old bolt roms and dinc roms on my computer. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

If you do, and they aren't on Mecha Centre, send 'em my way! [email protected]


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I haven't been on in a few days, but I know there are a lot of ROMs still missing from Mecha Centre, I've flashed several ROMs over the past few days to help sort of distinguish one ROM from the other and help out newbies with ROM selection. With that in mind, I also plan to add screenshots, the way it looks now, I'm seeing one page per ROM to really get in the details.

I am also considering toning down the Ads a lot, not a little, a lot; I've made less than a quarter with it in the past few days, I don't see it paying the site's bills for the future. I've added a Donate button, which may or may not work at the present, it's being weird, at least for my test page...

As much as I'd like to add as many ROMs to Mecha Centre as possible- that's kind of the point of the site- many ROMs are virtually identical, I cannot tell you how many ROMs are a devs interpretation of the perfect Sense ROM or the perfect AOSP ROM. So while I plan on getting as many ROMs as possible up, I give priority to the "popular" ones, CM7, Liquid ICS, MIUI, etc.

Anyway good night all!


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Site moved to MechaCentre.com


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks again for such a great site!


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you! I'm enjoying the experience, it's my first published website, not too shabby if I say so.


----------

